# Five Followups for a Failed Triangle Choke



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2014)

> Five Submissions you can use to followup after a failed Triangle Choke.   For more BJJ tips and techniques, and to download our Free Guide to  Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, check out http://www.grapplearts.com/newsletter


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 15, 2014)

Stephan usually have a great clips with simple and clever submissions...


----------



## drop bear (Apr 15, 2014)

THe big advantage is it does not take much effort to keep them there. Unlike a guillotine where you are generally slugging you're guts out.

Just watch out for the slam.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yLJOebCCg-g


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 22, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Just watch out for the slam.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yLJOebCCg-g



Yeah... it's better to not using technique that you dont know in 100%


----------

